# Grouper tank possibilities???



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

I have scratched the shark idea off so how about 1 grouper, a chain eel, a lion fish of some type?, and an Arothron Dog Face Puffer. What are your opinions on that in a 300-400 gallon tank? Again this is probably well over a year away so i am trying to get a plan in order. Again it will be a display tank and it probably will be proffesionaly maintained so that it looks as good as posible.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Lionfish are IME slow and will be easily outcompeted by the groupers.


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok thanks for the info so what do you think we (me and my dad) should do. He wants a grouper of sometype (preferably flashy) in an aquarium to display but he also wants more flashy fish. You guys are the experts so your opinion is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

also is this an accurate website as far as grouper care?

http://bluezooaquatics.com/productList.asp?cid=281&did=1

also are there any here you would sujest more than others?


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

1 more thing are grouper compatible with hamlet or will they eat one?



sry know im a pest


----------

